# Swapping Pets



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I browse the pets section of Craigslist a lot, and I've seen a few times people either trying to sell or SWAP their current pet (usually a small animal of some sort) for another kind of pet! Just today I saw someone trying to get rid of their two ferrets either in exchange for money or a different pet, and to just let them know what kind of animals you have for trade. I mean what's wrong with these people!! You don't just trade your pets for a different kind of pet because you get bored with yours or decide you don't want it anymore. If you can't take care of your animal anymore and need to rehome it that's one thing, but you don't just exchange it for a different one. You shouldn't even try owning animals if you are so heartless as to swap yours for something else for no good reason. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

That is absolutely terrible! It's like the slave trade all over again lol. Feel bad for those pets.


----------



## franticfur (May 31, 2014)

when you adopt a pet you are adopting everyday that pet will have with you in its natural life there shouldn't be trades or selling of any of your pets that see you as there caregiver. It causes unnecessary grief in the animal because it lost the only caregiver companion they knew and now are in strange settings. People who do this see their animals as collections they were never loved just had their basic needs tended too. Very sad...
I'm ranting with you at this point


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

It's even more horrible in my opinion when people on Craigslist try to trade their pets for material goods! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Like purses or whatever they want 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Some people have no sense of commitment.


----------

